# Mehrdimensionale HashMaps



## dan (25. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

ist es möglich mehrdimensionale HashMaps zu nutzen? Bei ArrayList ist es möglich jedoch bekomme ich bei folgender HashMap in Eclipse Fehler angezeigt:

HashMap<Integer,HashMap<Integer,HashMap<String,Integer>>> ret = HashMap<Integer,HashMap<Integer,HashMap<String,Integer>>>();

Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## tfa (25. Jan 2008)

Vielleicht solltest Du das Objekt auch wirklich anlegen (Stichwort: new).


----------



## maki (25. Jan 2008)

Es gibt keine "mehrdimensionalen" HashMaps.
Aber eine HashMap kann natürlich auch eine HashMap als value enthalten.


```
HashMap<Integer,HashMap<Integer,HashMap<String,Integer>>> ret =  new HashMap<Integer, HashMap<Integer,HashMap<String,Integer>>>();
```


----------



## SlaterB (25. Jan 2008)

und was spricht dagegen, das mehrdimensional zu nennen?


----------



## maki (25. Jan 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und was spricht dagegen, das mehrdimensional zu nennen?


Persönlich finde ich es irreführend


----------



## RoNa (25. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

benutze MultiHashMap http://commons.apache.org/collections/apidocs/org/apache/commons/collections/MultiHashMap.html aus Jakarta-Commons
Link http://commons.apache.org/collections/

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## Marco13 (25. Jan 2008)

Nya, die MultiHashMap ist ja wohl nicht das gesuchte. Aber... schau mal hier
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=49384&highlight=
Das dürfte ziemlich genau das sein, was du brauchst...


----------

